# Questions about selling prints



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

I am going to have 9 pictures in a show on Friday and I have a few questions for those of you who are more used to the business side of this crazy photography thang.

Some context in case it makes a difference in your answers to some of the questions:
It's a small local art studio/gallery, part of a 'culture and arts revival' program that has renovated the old town hall and turned it into a concert hall and art gallery. There are 4 other photographers showing their work (including my bf), two of which are at least semi-professional. The theme of the show is 'no digital cameras', although I must say it's a bit of a misnomer. They probably meant no 'traditional' digital gear - no DSLRs or dedicated cameras. There are still going to be iPhone pictures included. Mine (and my bf's) are film shots exclusively.

Questions: 1) I read a few past threads about signing work already but still have a few doubts. Does this sound like the time to sign my prints? Visible on the print, under the mat, or on the back? (I don't want to sign the mat.) I've printed in standard sizes (I'm on a tight budget and Adorama was having a sale, so no custom sizing for me) so there is no white space around the image. If I sign the front, it will be on the actual image, but I don't think it will mar any of the images. I plan to sign small and with black india ink. But perhaps it would be better under the mat?

2) I also made some prints to sell unframed. They'll be unmatted (there's that damn budget again.) Should those be signed as well? 

3) Pricing...oh, that's a tough one for me. I don't want to undervalue my work but I also don't want to go too high. I heard one person at least was pricing his 'bigger' prints at $175 (don't ask me the size - the woman who is putting this show together couldn't remember. Just had arms stretched wide. Don't know if that meant the frame or the print.) I've got four 11x14s and five 8x10s. Is $175 a reasonable price for the 11x14? One of them was taken with a medium-format camera - should that one be priced slightly higher? How about 8x10? 
And the unmatted prints?

Anything else I should think about? This is my first show (unless you count a fundraiser for the church that was lending meeting space to a photo club I was in years ago) and there's a lot to learn. I'm actually going to be in a second show in April and so these issues will come up for me at least one more time. The April show is just one other photographer and it is exclusively Polaroid work, so that one will be a bigger deal for me. Not that this isn't an exciting opportunity, but I'll be a bit more in the spotlight in April.

Anyway, thanks in advance for any advice you can give! We're hanging the show tomorrow. I'm both nervous and excited for Friday to come.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2013)

Were the prints made so there was blank paper to facilitate the mat?
If so sign in the blank space near the edge of the image and let the mat cover it. The mat can later be changed so it has a slightly larger window so the signature then shows.

How are the framed prints mounted? Hopefully, they were hinge mounted.

If they were glued to some kind of backing, their value has been greatly reduced.
If you did not use archival quality mat and framing materials, their value has been reduced.

Charge as much as you think the traffic will bear. Bear in mind that you don't make any money if your work doesn't sell.
By the same token, if you don't value your work, neither will others.

One pricing method for just prints is to go by the area of the print.
An 11x14 print  is 154 square inches.
At $1 per square inch it would be $154
At $1.50 per square inch it would be $231.

Using psychology, set your prices so they sound a bit less, like $199 instead of $200, Or $174 instead of $175


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks. The area method of pricing helps. I've also read about adding up the cost of all the materials and then adding a $300 mark-up, which would also result in similar pricing.

The photos are hinge-mounted. There's no extra white space on the prints.
Frames were the best I could get on my budget, which was helped because the craft store near me is always having half-off sales on frames and framing.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2013)

limr said:


> There's no extra white space on the prints.


Then sign on the back of the print.

What kind of prints did you have made? Chromogenic prints (C-print)? Inkjet prints?
Oh. What country are you in?

For my fine art prints I include printed information with each image:



> *Image Title*:  _Segue the Sky_ - © 2010 Keith Harrod  All Rights Reserved
> 
> *Image Description*
> I am always on the lookout for an interesting looking sunset. November 7, 2010 had such a sunset. I grabbed my camera and quickly headed out the back door of the studio looking for just the right composition. I only made a handful of images and it was all over in about 3 minutes. The intensity of the colors in a sunset can change so very rapidly. If you snooze, you lose, and I almost missed it all.
> ...


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2013)

To be honest, this may be over-thinking the issue; there is an excellent chance that none will be sold.
Just pick a number that will get you 3x the cost and that you will be happy with.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> Then sign on the back of the print.
> 
> What kind of prints did you have made? Chromogenic prints (C-print)? Inkjet prints?
> Oh. What country are you in?
> ...



I'm in the US, NY/NJ/CT tri-state area. The prints are inkjet, ordered from Adorama. 
I like the idea of the information with the image, but I don't think it's happening for me on Friday. I might consider it for my Polaroid show in April, though. 



The_Traveler said:


> To be honest, this may be over-thinking the issue; there is an excellent chance that none will be sold.
> Just pick a number that will get you 3x the cost and that you will be happy with.



You're absolutely right about the chance that nothing will sell. I would be very surprised if I did sell something, but I'm just trying to lower the chances that this lack of sales is due to unreasonable pricing - either too low ("Why is it only $50?") or too high ("Who the hell does she think she is?"). But I do tend to over-analyze, so I can appreciate the advice to just chill


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2013)

limr said:


> You're absolutely right about the chance that nothing will sell. I would be very surprised if I did sell something, but I'm just trying to lower the chances that this lack of sales is due to unreasonable pricing - either too low ("Why is it only $50?") or too high ("Who the hell does she think she is?"). But I do tend to over-analyze, so I can appreciate the advice to just chill



Please don't take my remark as any insinuation about your work.
I'm in a show now (15 pieces), have no expectation of selling anything and am totally content to chalk up any expense of money and time to the effort to boost my ego.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > You're absolutely right about the chance that nothing will sell. I would be very surprised if I did sell something, but I'm just trying to lower the chances that this lack of sales is due to unreasonable pricing - either too low ("Why is it only $50?") or too high ("Who the hell does she think she is?"). But I do tend to over-analyze, so I can appreciate the advice to just chill
> ...



Oh no worries, I didn't take it that way. I saw it more as a remark on how these things just tend to go. I agreed to be part of the show more for the experience and exposure than for any possibility of making any money out of it. It would be really nice, of course, but it's important to manage my expectations


----------



## Helen B (Sep 15, 2013)

I didn't know that Adorama offered inkjet prints. I sign, date and title on the back of the print and add information about the materials and print type (as specific as possible, to give info about predicted life and display conditions) version and edition. If there are any special care requirements they would be added as well.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

im not much of an "artistic" guy....which is why i sell pictures people ASK me to take, rather than take pictures and then try to sell them. 
I would calculate what it actually COSTS to make those prints. time, materials, print costs....and then decide how much profit over that you think you can get. 
art is subjective. you could price a print out at $200 and one person might think its the biggest rip off, and the next person might think they are getting a great bargain. 
it may take a few shows in your area to determine where a good price point for your work is. you could also try Ebay, or your own online gallery.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 15, 2013)

I sign my prints on the back. They also have the name of the image, date and copyright info. They are all archival pigment prints and are listed as such. 

Can't help with the $. But the $ in the OP sounds doable. 

Some museums have asked my about values. I tell them $200 to $300 a print. Or they can value them for $10 to $1000... I don't care. But I also tell them I consider my prints more valuable that the phony, staged self portraits selling for millions a print. My work is honest, real and exceptional. 

(nude warning)

freezingtime

But the fact is I never have sold a print, I only donate them to public institutions. 

When $ enters the equation it ruins photography for me. While not rich, I have enough $ to do as I please. So I will shoot a thing for free if I like it...but will refuse to shoot a thing for $ if I don't like it. 

Bottom line is a 13 x 19 print costs me $6 to $7 to make a museum quality Fine Art Baryta...so in the big picture...they are almost free to give out.

Good luck!

PS: Would like to hear about your 2 photog relationship. I always wondered how they would work out.

PS #2 Send in some pix of the gallery showing. I like to see the turnout and display.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

Helen B said:


> I didn't know that Adorama offered inkjet prints. I sign, date and title on the back of the print and add information about the materials and print type (as specific as possible, to give info about predicted life and display conditions) version and edition. If there are any special care requirements they would be added as well.



Technically it's Adorama Pix: Online Photo Books, Prints, Calendar, Digital Photo Printing Services - AdoramaPix  I always forget the "pix" part of it. 



pixmedic said:


> im not much of an "artistic" guy....which is why i sell pictures people ASK me to take, rather than take pictures and then try to sell them.
> ...
> it may take a few shows in your area to determine where a good price point for your work is. you could also try Ebay, or your own online gallery.



Pixmedic, I read a thread you started about doing impromptu beach shots at a wedding and I have to say, hats off to you and other wedding/aspiring wedding photographers. This is a big reason I don't want to be a commercial photographer. I detest weddings as it is, but to have to deal with crap like that? Seriously, good for you for putting up with clients and still doing good work.

As for the online gallery, it's a thought. I am sure this first show is going to be mostly a learning experience and I do plan on taking notes!



Ilovemycam said:


> I sign my prints on the back. They also have the name of the image, date and copyright info. They are all archival pigment prints and are listed as such.
> ...
> Good luck!
> 
> ...




Thanks!
And that's one more vote for signing on the back. It seems like the way to go and I'm comfortable it.

The two photog relationship works quite well. We have different enough styles that we don't step on each other's toes but similar enough that we can help each other out. He's better with technical details of exposure and equipment (and he comes in quite handy when a camera needs repair!) so he helps me be more systematic, and I am more 'artsy' if you will, and help him try different compositions and lighting. We both have cameras with us most of the time and neither one gets annoyed at "Hang on, I need to take this shot" or the "Stop! Get out of the way!" when one of us walks unwittingly into the other's frame. It does help that we've known each other for over 20 years (as friends, and then as a couple for the past 8 years.) The problem is that we are both crap at talking each other out of more gear  Luckily we're both pretty dedicated to film and older cameras so at least our gear is more affordable.

I do plan on taking pictures at the opening. Am even playing with the idea of a long pinhole exposure just for kicks and giggles 

Thank you everyone for the wonderful advice!


----------



## Helen B (Sep 15, 2013)

OK, so technically I should have written "I didn't know that Adorama Pix offered inkjet prints." Which page are they on? Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2013)

From AdoramaPix web site:



> Choose from four different paper finishes: Lustre, Matte, Glossy, Metallic. Over 25 different print sizes.
> ]We use Kodak Professional Supra Endura in Lustre, Matte, Glossy and Kodak Professional Metallic. One of these papers is just right for your work. All Supra Endura media deliver Saturated color with exceptional, accurate flesh-tone reproduction.


That is all c-print paper, not inkjet paper.

Adorama Pix shows they do canvas prints, and metal prints, but I didn't see any inkjet prints offered either.
A lot of online labs call their inkjet prints 'fine art' prints.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 15, 2013)

In addition to the Supra, I think they also use Ilford Express for B&W, but that is not inkjet either - it's RC silver halide B&W paper.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2013)

I always assumed they were inkjet. 

The main page for prints (Photo Prints - Online Digital Photo Printing, Professional Large Quality Prints - AdoramaPix) says, "





> [h=2]At AdoramaPix, we offer the best online photo printing services for all your photo printing needs. Using Kodak Professional Endura Supra paper in five different finishes, we provide *professional online digital photo printing services* at competitive prices. You can get poster sized prints, small prints, as well as large photo prints online at our e-store depending on your requirements.[/h]


[h=2][/h]I also looked at a FAQ page and they claim, "





> Our photo lab is now completely digitized.



I don't know enough about printing to have thought that printing digital images would be possible through any means other than printers. A quick search of the process yielded this info about "Digital C-Type Printing" from a Wikipedia entry: "





> Prints can also be exposed using digital exposure systems such as the Durst Lambda, Océ LightJet and ZBE Chromira, yielding a *digital C-Type print (sometimes called a Lambda print or LightJet print). The LightJet and the Lambda both use RGB lasers to expose light-sensitive material to produce a latent image that is then developed using conventional silver based photographic chemicals. The Chromira uses LEDs instead of lasers which results in a faster imaging time but can result in banding and Moiré patterns in fine details, if photographs submitted to the printer are at a size that differs from the actual crop and pixel resolution of the image file. All of the aforementioned printers utilise ICC colour profiles to achieve colour and density accuracy and also to correct paper sensitivity errors. The same technology can also be used to produce digital silver gelatin bromide black and white prints.*



So is this what they are doing? Is this some sort of hybrid between inkjet and wet printing? Is this a better or worse than straight inkjet printing?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats Leonore! Sounds like a great opportunity and recognition for you. 

The past 2-3 years or so I've been submitting photos to juried exhibits and have had something accepted into three so far. I've usually looked at how works were priced when I've been to art shows, galleries in art centers, artist coops, etc. Pricing in my area seems to run $100-300 for local galleries and juried exhibits and closer to maybe $25-40 for small matted photos at craft fairs, etc. (large galleries in the city are much higher but they represent more well known and established artists). I find it depends on the location and what type show or display it is. I don't think I've seen photos sold unmatted.

What I've usually seen done is either a signature in pencil on the mat, or the artists name, title of the work, contact info. on the back. I've also seen more info. added as a small attachment on the back, something printed with the artist's bio, description of the work, etc. I personally probably wouldn't write directly on the front of a photo. 

Enjoy the opening!


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Sharon!

I would have preferred matted prints, but it was too much this time around and we only got the prints at all because the sale at Adoramapix was too good ($1 for 8x10 and $2 for 11x14). We've got sleeves for the prints and figure we'll have them there with us unmatted but will offer the option of paying extra for matting and we'll mail them the matted print. For this particular venue, I'm okay with trying out that approach, but who knows? It's a casual and small enough venue that allows me to still learn from my mistakes without doing any serious damage to either reputation or finances. I might say differently after Friday, but for now, that's my story


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 16, 2013)

If that's your story, stick to it! LOL I don't know if people sometimes sell unmatted photos, I just don't think I've seen it in my area (doesn't mean it's not an option). Sometimes I think you just have to give things a try, I've had something I didn't think would work or did by accident and if nothing else I learned something (that it either did work, or not to do it again! LOL).


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 16, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> If that's your story, stick to it! LOL I don't know if people sometimes sell unmatted photos, I just don't think I've seen it in my area (doesn't mean it's not an option). Sometimes I think you just have to give things a try, I've had something I didn't think would work or did by accident and if nothing else I learned something (that it either did work, or not to do it again! LOL).




I never offer anything matted. But the institutions that get my prints would prefer them non matted anyway. For art fairs and the like... I guess they like matted prints. 

My prints all have wide white borders, so they look matted even with no matte.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:%27Left_Silver_Gelatin_Print_-_Right_Hahnemuehle_Ink_Jet_Print%27_Copyright_2013_Daniel_Teoli_Jr..jpg


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 16, 2013)

For future reference

ClearBags? Show Kit (Set of 10)


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 16, 2013)

limr said:


> Thanks Sharon!
> 
> I would have preferred matted prints, but it was too much this time around and we only got the prints at all because the sale at Adoramapix was too good ($1 for 8x10 and $2 for 11x14). We've got sleeves for the prints and figure we'll have them there with us unmatted but will offer the option of paying extra for matting and we'll mail them the matted print. For this particular venue, I'm okay with trying out that approach, but who knows? It's a casual and small enough venue that allows me to still learn from my mistakes without doing any serious damage to either reputation or finances. I might say differently after Friday, but for now, that's my story



$2 for an 11 x 14 is very cheap. Fine Art Baryta cost $3.10 a sheet just for the paper. But your prints are not on rag paper. Museums don't like RC paper that much.  I only use rag or cellulose for my prints other than work prints that may get some RC use.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 16, 2013)

limr said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that Adorama offered inkjet prints. I sign, date and title on the back of the print and add information about the materials and print type (as specific as possible, to give info about predicted life and display conditions) version and edition. If there are any special care requirements they would be added as well.
> ...




Glad the relationship is working out. I never liked working around other photogs. Maybe it is the strteet  / loner photog type of thing. 

There was an artist lady on Art 21 PBS that took pinhole pix with the home made cams she put in her mouth. The pix looked like they were shot with the outline of an almond shaped eye that her mouth gave the pix. I'm not much for pinholes. So have some nice non pinholes as backups.

BTW, If you getting a type C wet print $11 x 14 for $2?? Just unheard of prices.


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2013)

limr said:


> Is this some sort of hybrid between inkjet and wet printing? Is this a better or worse than straight inkjet printing?


No it's not a hybrid.
The c-print is a traditional wet print making process, but the machines listed in your quote do the entire exposure and wet process internally, so there is no darkroom.
Chromogenic color print - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Like photography, print making involves a set of technical and artistic information that has a learning curve.
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing
Fine Art Printing for Photographers: Exhibition Quality Prints with Inkjet Printers

There are many different kinds of inkjet printers. Some inkjet printers have thermal print heads. Some have piezoelectric print heads.

Home type inkjet printers just use 4 colors and can only print up to 8.5".
Pro grade inkjet printers can use 12+ colors and print really big.
Epson prosumer and pro printer heads have 360 nozzles per print head, while Canon prosumer and pro printer heads have 300 nozzles per print head.

There are a variety of inks and dyes available for inkjet printers, in a variety of solutions - water-based, solvent-based, UV-light cured, etc.

Consequently the color fastness and life span of inkjet prints is variable.
Wilhelm Imaging Research

Paper prints made with the better inkjet dyes generally have a longer lifespan and better color fastness than c-prints do.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> For future reference
> 
> ClearBags? Show Kit (Set of 10)



Thanks for the link.

What I've decided to do for this show is to essentially start putting a portfolio of sorts together. I bought an album with large plastic sleeves that are bound to the spine (not a 3-ring binder, in other words.) I'll put the prints in the sleeves (attached to a heavy white paper) and some information about pricing matted and unmatted next to the image. The ones I already have printed will be in their own separate plastic envelope thingies and people can buy them on the spot. If they want it matted, I'll take an address and mail it to them matted. If they want a print that I'm out of, I'll also take their address and mail a print.

Prints are all framed, signed on the back (title, name, location, year) and then also on the mat in the front (just name, title, year). They are being hung tonight. I laid them out the way I wanted them, we took pictures and I drew a diagram, but my bf had to go on his own because I teach evening classes this semester (just finished about 10 minutes ago, as a matter of fact!)

Thanks so so much to everyone for the advice, information, and encouragment. I'll let y'all know how it went!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 16, 2013)

I print most things 12x18.
I mount on acid-free archival quality backing.
I mat acid-free archival quality.
I sign the front bottom right of the print using a non-acid paint pen.
I title and serial on the mat, and I title and date on the back of the print in non-acid pen.
Standard black metal frame.
Standard glass.  I'd love to do IR reduction glass, but hooo... spensive.
I sell most of my stuff $300-450 for this size and quality.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2013)

Manaheim, those are the same things that I'd like to be able to do, and if I ever have the chance to show in a more formal gallery, I'm sure I'd pony up to do that for a few shots. I couldn't do that for this particular show with this many pictures so I had to do what I could.

I ended up pricing between $95 - $195. I made a portfolio book with prices for prints, both matted and unmatted, though I only had the unmatted available for an on-the-spot purchase. If I were to get a table at a fair or a market, I'd have the matted prints.

The iPhone dude had 15 pictures, all framed and sized exactly the same, all for $200. He sold one. One of my bf's friends really liked a picture of mine and his wife wanted a picture that my bf took, so we'll sell them but there's no way I'm making them pay the full price. And these are not the kind of people who would buy something just because they know the person. So I guess I 'technically' sold something! 

The opening went well and was an interesting experience. Here are some crappy pictures of a) some of the crowd, and b) my wall. And there's one of the photo of mine that sold (resized with a big watermark so none of y'all infringe on my copyright!  )









Thanks again for everyone's help! I will keep it all in mind when I do this again in April. As mentioned, it's a show of exclusively Polaroid work, so there will be some oddball sizes and I plan on a more intentionally eclectic look to my presentation, but all the advice given here is still really valuable to me. So thanks again!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 21, 2013)

limr said:


> Manaheim, those are the same things that I'd like to be able to do, and if I ever have the chance to show in a more formal gallery, I'm sure I'd pony up to do that for a few shots. I couldn't do that for this particular show with this many pictures so I had to do what I could.
> 
> I ended up pricing between $95 - $195. I made a portfolio book with prices for prints, both matted and unmatted, though I only had the unmatted available for an on-the-spot purchase. If I were to get a table at a fair or a market, I'd have the matted prints.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the gallery shots. Looks like a nice turnout. So were you happy with the $2 photos? Everything work out or any hiccups?


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 21, 2013)

limr said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > For future reference
> ...



Post bound portfolios are good for that. I also make  a pocket portfolio and spiral bind it. Good luck!


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2013)

> So were you happy with the $2 photos? Everything work out or any hiccups?



I think the prints are really well done. They are $4 normally, but because my bf and I have done a couple of photo books with Adoramapix, he's now on a mailing list of sorts and gets special deals from time to time, so that's how we got the 11x14 for $2. I eventually want to set up my own darkroom and do printing myself, but it's just not going to happen for a while, so Adorama works quite well for the moment. 

Everything seemed to work well. There were a few things I might have done differently, but nothing that caused me any major consternation. And the photo book/portfolio was just right. The book was on a podium next to my wall, so people were able to flip through it after seeing the framed pictures (you can see the book and podium in the second shot.) I had an envelope with some contact information and some of the cards were actually taken, so that was a nice surprise.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad it went well, thanks for showing some pictures of it and sharing your experience. Congrats on selling a print.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 25, 2013)

One of my favorite places on the planet is the Morrison Hotel Gallery in Soho. If you're a music photographer, it's a must-see.

I don't believe I've ever seen a signed print in that gallery, even back in the days when they had galleries in California (La Jolla, Del Mar and Los Angeles). The mattes are always what are signed and numbered. That's not to say the prints aren't; maybe the signatures are covered. All I'm saying is that signatures on the mattes are visible.

For me, personally, if I'm going to sign a print I'm going to sign the back. If someone asks me to sign the front I certainly will, but I don't want my chicken-scratch detracting from an image. I've done it, but I prefer not to.

I really prefer to sign the matte...


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2013)

Bre68nda said:


> Were the prints made so there was blank paper to facilitate the mat?



No they weren't. In the future, I'll probably be sure to get that white border so I can sign the border. What I ended up doing was buying a scrap book type of portfolio with plastic sleeves. I put the prints in plastic envelopes, put them all in the sleeve, and had tags with pricing (matted/unmatted) and my email address. I signed the prints on the back. If someone wanted to buy a print right then and there, unmatted, they could. If they wanted a mat, I would take their address and mail it to them matted. It was the best compromise I could think of. I couldn't afford buying all the mats up front.

I do like the idea of signing both the white border on the picture (or on the back) and the mat, and that's how the framed pictures were displayed. That way, they can see the name, but if they want to change the frame/mat, then my signature still remains on the picture itself.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2013)

Over time a mat (and backing) absorbs contaminants from the atmosphere, becomes more acidic, and has to be replaced if damage to the photograph is to be avoided.

The time factor is variable based on where the print is hing, the glazing in front of the print, and the original acidity of the mat/mount materials used.

So signing the mat may mean a signature on a mat gets discarded sometime in the future.


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> Over time a mat (and backing) absorbs contaminants from the atmosphere, becomes more acidic, and has to be replaced if damage to the photograph is to be avoided.
> 
> The time factor is variable based on where the print is hing, the glazing in front of the print, and the original acidity of the mat/mount materials used.
> 
> So signing the mat may mean a signature on a mat gets discarded sometime in the future.



This is why I've decided that I prefer signing the print itself. This was the first time I've printed a picture that was not for myself or as a gift. If I do anymore with the idea of selling prints, I'll be sure there is the white border and I'll sign that.

In April, I'll have recovered negatives from Fuji pack film that can be printed the same way (from Adorama, with the border this time.) If I display the original prints, or transfers/lifts, then I'll sign on the border or the surface that the emulsion is transferred to. I'm actually going to start working on that because this show will be only me and one other person, so it requires a bigger, more diverse collection of images and sizes.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2013)

For whatever reason this thread is attracting an unusual amount of Spam and is now closed.


----------

